

Why you can't be a Shark on Shark Tank - stephen88
http://www.capitolstartup.com/blog/why-you-cant-be-a-shark-on-shark-tank/

======
byoung2
_As the law currently stands, if a private company is privately fundraising —
that is, raising money from people they already know such as friends and
family — they can only have 35 non-accredited investors in that round of
financing._

Is there a limit to the number of rounds you can do with non-accredited
investors? Suppose I have 70 friends who are non-accredited investors but want
to invest. Can't I just split it into two rounds?

